# Braised and Confused



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

Greetings, it’s been to long. Life continues to accelerate and most days I’m not in the passenger seat. I have a backlog of things to post, but wanted to share a great time and big win and thank you all for the help.

In July, I posted about my new BelFab that I’m loving. In September we had our annual “neighborhood ” bbq competition, 2000 people came and 18 teams entered. My BelFab was not the biggest or nicest rig there. But, last year my team competed with 5 Weber Kettles and two Traegers, so we weren’t complaining.

This contest is not sanctioned, all prize money goes to charity, it’s really just for a real blast drinking beers with people who share a passion …….. and bragging rights. Events are; Chefs Choice (wow other teams with one bite, teams choose winner), Ribs (blind taste by judge panel), and peoples choice (feed 2000 people a taste, they vote winner).

Based on interactions here on SMF and a lot of inspiration here as well our team went with the surf and turf lumpia for chefs choice, but added some lime zest, garlic herb potatoes and brown butter fried sage https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/surf-n-turf-re-imagined.313927/

For peoples choice we went with the Birria I was working on for a while, but added beer to the Braise recipe on this thread.





						Smoked Birria & other Stuff
					

I’ve been been a bit slow lately, life has gone and become hectic again. However, I have become fascinated with Birria Tacos on YouTube thanks to @BrianGSDTexoma last September with his beef cheek Birria followed up by Oxtail. They looked incredible and I had a chance to try some on a work trip...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




My Ribs guys followed advice offered by 

 thirdeye
 and had a great showing. When the final results were in we came out 4th in ribs, 4th in peoples choice, and first place in Chefs Choice (which is the big one for this contest) and results in the coveted Waynewood pig that’s sits out on my front lawn until I defend it next year….my wife loves it

Great time, lots of great food and memories, and really all because of hanging out on SMF.  So thank you guys. Enough talk, here’s some pics.

Team Practice before the event, loving the flattop option on the BelFab







Event Day;
120 pounds of beef shoulder roll





Set up and prep
	

		
			
		

		
	























Onto the BelFab post trimming.





Pulled when IT hit 165 and into the braise sometime after Sunrise
	

		
			
		

		
	














Followed by a morning beer and breakfast













Onto cook and plating of Surf N Turf for 1100 entry


















By about noonish the meat was fall apart tender and we’re getting Birria ready for the Peoples Choice rush, with some help from the kids!












































And Sweet Victory!















Now the pig is part of our Halloween decorations;






Thanks if you hung in there! Thanks for your friendship and mentorship if you post here!

*Updated Surf N Turf Lumpia recipe*:

1)    Well-seasoned Tri-Tip (or other Great Red Meat) Cooked to taste. We
tested a lot, but Tri-Tip reverse seared to Med Rare was our favorite,
rested in smoked Wagyu tallow and butcher wrapped.

2)    Reduced Red Wine Sauce:
Ingredients:
1 x Medium Carrot Chopped
2 x Celery Stalks Chopped
1 x Medium Yellow Onion rough Chop
7 x Garlic Cloves Crushed
2 x Tblspns Tomato Paste
3 x Cups Beef Broth
1 x Cup Dry Red Wine
¼ x Cup Balsamic Vinegar
2 x Bay Leaves
1 x Tblspn Fresh Rosemary
1x Tblspn Fresh Thyme
Kosher Salt/Cracked Black Pepper to taste (start w/1/2 Teaspoon Each)
4 or so x Tablespoons Unsalted Butter (to taste)

Directions:
-    Large Sauce Pan over medium High Heat, warm a few tablespoons of
Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Add Carrots, Onion, and Celery cook 6-8 Minutes or
until they start to brown.
-    Add garlic and cook 1-2 Minutes until fragrant, DO NOT Burn!
-    Reduce heat to low medium
-    Add Broth, wine, Vinegar, bay leaves, rosemary and 1.2 Teaspn
Salt/pepper.
-    Bring to Boil then reduce to simmer. Simmer for 30-45 Min until
liquid is at about 3/4 Cup(without the Veggies).
-    Once liquid is at about 3/4 Cup remove from heat and strain out over
sauce pan to remove veggies and leave only liquid. Use spoon and press
garlic, celery, etc. Only liquid in sauce pan. Throw out veggies.
-    Place liquid back on low med to low heat. Start adding one table
spoon of butter at a time until it is to taste. S&P to taste.
-    Remove from heat.

3)    Bang Bang Shrimp:
Sauce Ingredients (multiply by 2):
•    1/2 cup mayonnaise
•    5 tablespoons sweet chili sauce (PF Changs was our favorite)
•    2 teaspoon sriracha sauce
•    1 teaspoon crystalized lime, or to taste (this part is important to
get right)
Sauce Directions:
•    Combine all the sauce ingredients in a small bowl with a spoon.
Cover and set aside until ready to use, plastic squirt bottle.

4)    Bang Bang Shrimp Directions:
Bang Bang Shrimp (Marinade shrimp submerged in Buttermilk 1 hour before
cooking).
FOR THE BREADING:
•    1 lb frozen, raw shrimp (thawed) or fresh, shelled and deveined,
patted dry. We used Wild Caught Argentine Red Shrimp and felt they held up
in flavor and structure the best.
•    2 cup Corn Starch
•    1 ½ cup panko breadcrumbs
•    11/2 tsp salt
•    1/4 teaspoon cayenne powder or Ancho Powder
•    1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
•    1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Instructions
•    Preheat pan or flattop to 350°F. Place pan with duck fat or neutral
oil to reach 350 temp, should be enough fat to coat ½ shrimp.
•    In a large ziploc bag, combine starch, panko, salt, pepper, onion
powder, garlic. Zip closed and shake until mixed.
•    Remove shrimp after marinade, drop into the ziploc bag and shake a
few times. Alternate is pace in bowl and cover in cornstarch mix.
•    Set mixture next to cooking area.
•    Place shrimp in fat once temp is 350. Work in batches skimming in
between to maintain temp.
a.    I liked using duck fat to fry, others liked peanut or canola oil
better. 
b.    Place shrimp on cooling rack to drip off excess oil/fat

5)    Brown Butter Fried Sage
Ingredients
•    ½ Cup unsalted butter
•    24is fresh sage leaves
Directions
•    Heat the butter over medium-high heat in a medium skillet. When it
begins to foam, add the sage leaves and gently fry until crisp, 2 to 3
minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon, place on a paper towel.

6)    Gordon Ramsey Garlic Herb Potatoes

Build Lumpia:
Ingredients:
•    Tri Tip Slice sliced into Bite Size
•    Bang Bang Shrimp cut in half, maybe thirds depending on size
•    Reduced Red Wine Sauce
•    Bang Bang Sauce
•    Smoked Gouda, sliced into thin pieces roughly matching the size of
Tri Tip Bites
•    Lumpia wrappers
•    Garlic Herb Mashed Potatoes
•    Brown Butter Sage
•    Fresh Parsley
•    Egg wash (3 Eggs and 3 Tblspn Milk)
Directions:
•    Set out lumpia wraps
•    Place Piece of Smoked Ghouda down
•    Top with 2 bites of the Tri Tip
•    Followed by drizzle of Red Wine Sauce
•    Followed by Parsley
•    Sprinkle chopped parsley
•    Place Bang Bang Shrimp Bites on top of each piece of Meat
•    Drizzle those with bang Bang Sauce
•    Fold bottom corner over center mixture
•    Fold two side corners over center Mixture
•    Roll up to the top corner tightly
•    Fry in Duck Fat (or neutral oil) at 350 until Golden Brown
•    Place on cooling rack
To Serve:
•    For the competition, or if I was doing as an appetizer, cut rolls in
half or thirds. Place on up of a dollop of garlic herb mashed potatoes with
the roll standing upright. Then another small dalop of the potatoes followed
by a drizzle of the red wine sauce and topped with the butter fried sage.
The sage is actually really important, just like the lime bang bang sauce is
to help balance/freshen and cut the fat & richness in the dish.
•    I also practiced this recipe a lot as we refined it and for a few
diner parties I served them whole on top of the potatoes, then you’d sprinkled with
the fried sage liberally over top, telling everyone to scoop the potatoes with the roll and
include the sage in each bite. For this option you need to make more sage.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2022)

That's a lot of work, but it looks like you guys had a great time. Congratulations.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 25, 2022)

Fantastic Jed , congrats to you and your team.
Great placing with a 1st and 2 -  4th placings

Love the pig trophy. And a great time with lots of fun work

Lots of work , and the funds for charity.  perfect

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 25, 2022)

Great times and fun by all.  Congrats Jed!


----------



## tbern (Oct 25, 2022)

wow, great story and pictures!!  looks like a great time and congrats on winning the pig!!!  thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Newglide (Oct 25, 2022)

Congratulations You put together a great lookin meal there! That looks like a great time win or loose


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2022)

Great pics and story Jed and congrats on the win ! Food certainly looks trophy worthy!

Keith


----------



## schlotz (Oct 25, 2022)

Great post Jed.  I can see the effort y'all put into such a fun event.  Congrats to you and the team! Well deserved.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 25, 2022)

Wow Jed that looks like an absolute blast! I would love to do something like this. You guys killed it. The food all looks amazing and happy to hear you won the pig! Congrats!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2022)

Great job guys!
You look like your just having too much fun!
Al


----------



## clifish (Oct 25, 2022)

Awesome job Jed,  food looks fantastic.  I know it is a ton of work but the recognition by the other teams is great to earn.

BTW on the one pic with the 3 guys pulling the beef what are those 2 helicopter things on the table in black?  Is that to keep bugs away?  If so I need a few of those,  I am a bug-o-foab with my food.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks like an awesome time with awesome food! Gotta love the trophy...and better yet,  great thing your wife is so proud of it!   

Ryan


----------



## BB-que (Oct 25, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Greetings, it’s been to long. Life continues to accelerate and most days I’m not in the passenger seat. I have a backlog of things to post, but wanted to share a great time and big win and thank you all for the help.
> 
> In July, I posted about my new BelFab that I’m loving. In September we had our annual “neighborhood ” bbq competition, 2000 people came and 18 teams entered. My BelFab was not the biggest or nicest rig there. But, last year my team competed with 5 Weber Kettles and two Traegers, so we weren’t complaining.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Great stuff


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> BTW on the one pic with the 3 guys pulling the beef what are those 2 helicopter things on the table in black?  Is that to keep bugs away?  If so I need a few of those,  I am a bug-o-foab with my food.


Thank you Cliff! Yes, those are super awesome, they are battery operated fly fans we got on Amazon. I think it was 30 dollars for 3? Game changer getting pesty flys away from food!


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks like one heck of an event.  I can't imagine a peoples choice for 2,000.


----------



## clifish (Oct 25, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you Cliff! Yes, those are super awesome, they are battery operated fly fans we got on Amazon. I think it was 30 dollars for 3? Game changer getting pesty flys away from food!


Oh man never knew these existed,  ordering - Thanks


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks like a great time and a well deserved victory, nice work! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Looks like one heck of an event.  I can't imagine a peoples choice for 2,000.








Thank you Sir! You really gave us a great amount of advice we followed. 2000 was a lot, but that’s where the party is I forgot to post the Rib team pic! I’m still trying to find some guys willing to put time into bigger real competitions!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2022)

Awesome!!!
Way to go, Jed!!
Outstanding Gang doing Fantastic work!!
Everything looks so freaking Good!!
Nice Job, Everyone!!
And Thanks for showing!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 25, 2022)

What an awesome thread! And such a great tradition!! That looks like one HELL of a food party! I LOVE that pig trophy!!!! LOL! Congrats on the win! That has got to be something to look forward to every year....and what a great way to raise money for charity!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 25, 2022)

Jed,  it looks like you guys had a lot of fun to go along with the hard work.  Congrats on the wins.

Stu


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks like a great time. And congrats on the placing. I personally dont see a problem with the pig in the yard....LOL
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> That's a lot of work, but it looks like you guys had a great time. Congratulations.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris! It was a lot of work, but so much fun!


DRKsmoking said:


> Fantastic Jed , congrats to you and your team.
> Great placing with a 1st and 2 -  4th placings
> 
> Love the pig trophy. And a great time with lots of fun work
> ...


Thank you David! They raised a lot of money and winning team gets to pick the charity. Definitely worth the time and effort for that reason, but the beer and hanging out is a huge bonus


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great times and fun by all.  Congrats Jed!


Thank you Brian!


tbern said:


> wow, great story and pictures!!  looks like a great time and congrats on winning the pig!!!  thanks for sharing this!


Thank you! The Pig is a ton of fun and the streets of neighborhoods actually take pride in hosting it, people stop in front of my house and yell out challenges for next year


Newglide said:


> Congratulations You put together a great lookin meal there! That looks like a great time win or loose


Thank you! Yes, didn’t do so great last year, but still a ton of fun!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 25, 2022)

WOW, Jed!! What a good time that had to be!!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Great pics and story Jed and congrats on the win ! Food certainly looks trophy worthy!
> 
> Keith


Thank you Kieth, we were pretty proud of how it came out! Kind of a rush to feed that many people and get compliments while at it! I appreciate your time!


schlotz said:


> Great post Jed.  I can see the effort y'all put into such a fun event.  Congrats to you and the team! Well deserved.


Thank you! It was a lot of work, but Definitely worth it!  


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow Jed that looks like an absolute blast! I would love to do something like this. You guys killed it. The food all looks amazing and happy to hear you won the pig! Congrats!!


Thank you! I appreciate your time and the compliment! Maybe next year you can come out and be a ringer!


SmokinAl said:


> Great job guys!
> You look like your just having too much fun!
> Al


Thank you Al! It was so much fun! Wish it would have gone one more day!


clifish said:


> Awesome job Jed,  food looks fantastic.  I know it is a ton of work but the recognition by the other teams is great to earn.
> 
> BTW on the one pic with the 3 guys pulling the beef what are those 2 helicopter things on the table in black?  Is that to keep bugs away?  If so I need a few of those,  I am a bug-o-foab with my food.


Thank you Cliff!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like an awesome time with awesome food! Gotta love the trophy...and better yet,  great thing your wife is so proud of it!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan! I knew you’d appreciate the trophey


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2022)

Jed you guys killed it! Every bit of your cook was on poInt. The apps especially look amazing.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 25, 2022)

All Hail the Waynewood Pig! To quote Charlotte the spider, that’s “Some Pig!”

What great event and I see nothing but smiles, loads of friends, and amazing food. Congratulations.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Wow!  Great stuff


Thank you!


sawhorseray said:


> Looks like a great time and a well deserved victory, nice work! RAY


Thank you RAY! I put way too much effort into organizing and doing it, but it was a great distraction from reality


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!
> Way to go, Jed!!
> Outstanding Gang doing Fantastic work!!
> Everything looks so freaking Good!!
> ...


Thank you Bear! I appreciate your time and compliments! The team worked awesome together and had a blast!


indaswamp said:


> What an awesome thread! And such a great tradition!! That looks like one HELL of a food party! I LOVE that pig trophy!!!! LOL! Congrats on the win! That has got to be something to look forward to every year....and what a great way to raise money for charity!!


Thank you Sir! I’m still kind of new to the neighborhood, but it is a great tradition and everyone has fun. Live music too Winning the pig trophy is a riot and it’s even more funny when you realize how seriously people take it Definitely a big bonus all the money goes to great causes too!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 26, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jed,  it looks like you guys had a lot of fun to go along with the hard work.  Congrats on the wins.
> 
> Stu


Thank you Stu! I appreciate your time!


JLeonard said:


> Looks like a great time. And congrats on the placing. I personally dont see a problem with the pig in the yard....LOL
> Jim


 Me neither! I’m very proud of the pig! Thank you!


GonnaSmoke said:


> WOW, Jed!! What a good time that had to be!!


Thank you! Outstanding couple days all around!


jcam222 said:


> Jed you guys killed it! Every bit of your cook was on poInt. The apps especially look amazing.


Thank you Jeff! I appreciate the compliment, all of you here were big contributors! I put an updated recipe onto the posted thread, I highly recommend them, taste pretty amazing! Hm, I’ll post the recipe at the end of this original post too. 


Sven Svensson said:


> All Hail the Waynewood Pig! To quote Charlotte the spider, that’s “Some Pig!”
> 
> What great event and I see nothing but smiles, loads of friends, and amazing food. Congratulations.


Haha! You nailed it, all around great time! I appreciate it Sven!


----------

